# Penny stocks



## poortrader (28 January 2009)

Do you bother holding penny stocks that have fallen 70%?


----------



## prawn_86 (28 January 2009)

Depends on the exit strategy you had in place when you bought them


----------



## poortrader (28 January 2009)

problem #1, I dont.


----------



## cutz (28 January 2009)

Hi poortrader,

How much have you lost on your penny stock portfolio, what is the current value of the portfolio and how much would you be paying in brokerage to close out the entire portfolio?


----------



## poortrader (28 January 2009)

lose 4265

$90 to close out the penny stocks

current portfolio value
4,099.40


----------



## nunthewiser (28 January 2009)

Looked at couple on that list 

FML ..... gold production .... havent looked at finances but a bit more solid than a few others on list

have held and traded in past

SDL .............never liked, overhyped , too expensive for infastructure , i do not trust the arera they plan to make there dollars in .....

ZYL ......... clever tech ......... a maybe one day kinda deal

sorry for my basic thoughts only on a cupl


----------



## cutz (28 January 2009)

Hi poortrader,

Well I guess it all depends how much 4K means to you, I know very little about penny stocks but I assume these types of stocks are pure speculation bordering on gambling, so if you are still happy keeping the bet on knowing there is a very high probability you will lose the remaining cash, keep it on.

If the thought of losing the remaining 4K is unbearable then close out.

Please note this is personal opinion only so please do you own research.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 January 2009)

Nunthewiser - I am unable to see the list, was it attached to one of the posts?


----------



## nunthewiser (28 January 2009)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Nunthewiser - I am unable to see the list, was it attached to one of the posts?




yeah m8 the ORIGINAL thread got locked and removed(i think) by joe because of the wording he used ......... ang on will see if i can find it


----------



## nunthewiser (28 January 2009)

this was his original list .he just worded his question wrong in asking for financial advice ........


sbn
sdl
fml
zyl
rmi
rau
mhl


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 January 2009)

Cheers, will see if I can add any useful backround for these ones, my penny disasters aren't faring that great.


----------



## bailx (9 January 2011)

_*How good is that. To share trade, that the name of the game!*​_    Being a New Bird in a old school,- I have always beeen most intreged with  the Penny Market  and its never ending possabilitys. In my wiew being the bee's knee's to greener seas. I'm always shoppping around looking for a good bargian'! Penny,s that  have a strong colatoral and a healthy ofset.  What gets to me the most is  as sensative as ones penny may well be for sum, they don't  get enough attention on the educational side of things, being the perfect tool for beginner's.

So to start thing of I was wondering if anyone knew of any good sites educating in the Penny Market.


----------



## bailx (11 January 2011)

I notced from google search there are alot of sites involving the american scene Options Warrents etc. not exactly what Im looking for, finding it hard to a decent site devoted to tha Australian market. 

What do you know?


----------



## bailx (12 January 2011)

I think I found what I'm looking for;  www.penny-hopefuls.com/perth/the-secret-to-finding-a-breakout-stock 

Might be worth a look if your like me trying to understand the ellusive penny, and crack the code for when they breakout''''

Stock pick of the month looks interesting as well as _sum_ educational reading.


----------



## bailx (12 January 2011)

Ooops....
http://www.penny-hopefuls.com/

Forgot to submit the Australian link  ( above)  Happy Hunting  & may the force be with you!      
* Over & Out!*


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 January 2011)

bailx said:


> What do you know?




I know SFA bailx. 

But maybe you need to give up on the pilot fish for a while and focus on the sharks! 

JMO


----------



## bailx (13 January 2011)

*Re: Penny  stocks*



GumbyLearner said:


> I know SFA bailx.




You nearly got me there Grumpy! -I hate to bail on ya, but there are plenty of fish in the sea, I know. I,m just trying to get the bigger picture on things, so I grow up big & strong and live for all aturnity''. 

I like to think that my pilot fish are to be like parana's going in for the kill!


----------



## pacman (5 June 2011)

bailx

don't be upset with the lack of response to your post, not many penny players here by the looks of it. Some investors hit it big time thru penny stocks, they can be long or short, but do your due diligence first, that is a priority, or else you can lose the lot. 

Look for solid management, and goals, a pipeline of products and a steady level of pps for a while. I don't recommend day trading for myself as I am crap at it, I am a long player for safety sake. 

I am looking at Cellmid, currently at 0.028

$1000 buys enough not to brake the bank, but can become something in a few years down the track when the pps moves upwards. 50000 shares today can become $15000 tomorrow if the right move is made by the company.

Do your DD first though, no sense in jumping into something you know little about.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## noirua (5 June 2011)

The problem can be when getting into penny stocks is that a portfolio end up with loads of small stocks that are mostly rubbish.

That happens the same way as a person who takes on an interest going to auctions, 500 auctions later and 500 articles are laid out or strewn all over the property - sure there are some winners amongst them, like stocks, even Woodside was once a penny stock or perhaps a few  pennies was worth something then. Of the 1970's boom I can only see St Barbara and Beach Energy left - some once biggies, Central Pacific and Southern Pacific eventually crashed out.

There may be something in the biotech super minnows and include America, Canada and UK in this. So many crashed from prices like 70 cents to 0.3 cents, quite a fall, though one I'm thinking of is now 1c, yes one whole cent. There are thousands and mostly rubbish - but what do I know.

The mining sector in Australia has been dumped big-time. China, increased taxes, QLD worries, commodity price concerns, dollar too strong and even Greece. Auntie Maude is having trouble with her big toe - they'll slide further over that disaster.  So much for all that. 

Basically it's fun, but go in to heavy and you wont be the poorer just in cash. [beware the penny tip sheets. Do your own research]


----------



## Tysonboss1 (6 June 2011)

poortrader said:


> Do you bother holding penny stocks that have fallen 70%?




Why do you buy them in the first?

If all the reasons that you bought them are still firm then hold them, If things have changed fundamentally at the company level then sell.


----------

